# frizzle, sizzle or sazzle?



## adobo (Feb 4, 2013)

just want to verify what breed do i have?









the vendor called it "*kulot*" whick means curly in tagalog.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like a frizzle x something lol cute though! What's a sazzle?


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow..thats a odd looking one...is it a hybrid of some sort?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Do you know if its full grown? Could be a sizzle or a frizzle polish. Cause it has some sort of top hat.


----------



## adobo (Feb 4, 2013)

sorry. its should had been frazzle instead of sazzle..

the pic was taken last early december but she laid eggs last jan so i guess its full grown. that is the hen that i used in my cross breeding project.

here comb is now curly also. (see avatar)


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very cute, what's a sazzle. I've never heard that either. Lol I'm just curious.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

I've had some that looked like lightning had hit them.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Technically, FRIZZLE is NOT a breed, it is a variety.....you can create a FRIZZLE in just about any breed of chicken! 

(Sizzle and Sazzle would be varieties, too!)


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok. I googled a sazzle and nothing......?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Ok. I googled a sazzle and nothing......?


I think adobo was joking with us.....


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hmm ok, I got excited! Lol


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Maybe she meant frazzle.... I have heard some people calling birds with two doses of the frizzle gene a frazzle.. Sometimes these birds are born with less overall feathers and bald patches... that's why most people breed frizzles to regular chickens (its a dominant gene so it'll still produce frizzles in the first generation.) At least that's what I have gotten from my reading lately. I have yet to try it myself... will have to wait for the eggs I popped into the incubator today to show me the results in real life.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh ok. Thank you for the explanation. I was like wait is there another one I haven't heard about yet!?... Lol


----------



## adobo (Feb 4, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Ok. I googled a sazzle and nothing......?





BuckeyeChickens said:


> I think adobo was joking with us.....


i think you missed up post# 5 

I couldn't edit the title. i hope there is a way to correct my typo.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Very cute hen! Very interesting variety!! Very unique!


----------

